# Yeti Eye Candy



## blownaway (Jul 27, 2007)

After waiting for over 2 months, my new XL Yeti ARC-X finally arrived at my doorstep last week. I ordered the complete “kit”, added a King Cross headset and a pr of ti eggbeater’s. 

I’m new to cyclocross. I don’t intend on racing anytime soon, but like to think I can improve my skills & conditioning to the point that I can make a run for it sometime in the future. This is a huge step up in performance to anything I’ve ever ridden in the past. The ARC-X is fast and handles confidently. I don’t have much of a frame of reference, I only test drove a Kona JTS as a comparison. I did a fair amount of research before I ordered the Yeti, but I don’t consider myself an authority on cross bikes. 
Here are some pictures before I took her out for a ride. Weighing in at 20.4 lbs, the Yeti ARC-X…..

Headset	Cane Creek S-2
Brakes	Shimano Cantilever BR-550
Shifters	Shimano 105 w/ Tektro Top Mount brake lever 
Rear Der.	Shimano Ultegra 
Front Der.	Shimano Ultegra 
Crankset	Shimano Ultegra (50x39), 172.5 mm
B. Bracket Shimano Ultegra 
Cassette	Ultegra 12-27
Chain	Shimano
Stem	Easton EA 70 / 110 mm / 31.8 
Handlebar	Easton Ergo 44 cm
Seatpost	Easton EA-70
Saddle	SDG Ti-Fly
Wheels Easton Vista 
Tires	Maxxis Raze Cross 35 C


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice bike! You are seriously tall... 6'4" or better is my guess. 

That said, this...


blownaway said:


> I’m new to cyclocross. I don’t intend on racing anytime soon, but like to think I can improve my skills & conditioning to the point that I can make a run for it sometime in the future.


... is seriously over-rated. Go to a park, practice some dismount/remounts, and get thee to a race. Jump in with the 4's. I promise it's fun. And I think your new bike wants to race too. :thumbsup:


----------



## cam117 (Jul 16, 2006)

Go race that thing next weekend. You can spend an afternoon or two working on mounts and dismounts and be perfectly fine for a cat 4 / C class race. Seriously. 

What's stopping you? 'fraid of looking silly? I'm not trying to be a wise guy, but having a sweet CX bike and not racing it what I'd call silly. Get out there and race - even if you're dead last it will be a great workout and a whole lot of fun.


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

I agree.
I recently picked up a used Major Jake for a good price. The bike is way out of my league - but the price was right. I had to justify the purchase by taking it out for my first bike race of any kind. I entered the Mens C's at the Vanier Park Cyclocross in Vancouver and had a blast (didn't get lapped and didn't come last...mission accomplished).
Give'er.

Nice Ride btw.


----------



## blownaway (Jul 27, 2007)

"Nice bike! You are seriously tall... 6'4" or better is my guess."

Pretty close, I"m 6'3" & skinny. I have very long legs (35/36 inseam) & arms. Originally I thought I would need a 62cm frame but this fits just right. The Yeti XL frame is closer to a 60cm frame from what I can tell. 

Hmm, race? You got me thinking. 

I went to the Starcrossed race last month and those guys were wicked fast. 

I'm 49. 

Is there anyone out there my age that races?


----------



## pippin (Jul 12, 2006)

Seattle has a very strong Master class...35+ and 45+. Heck we celebrated Dan Norton's 58th today at Steilcoom. Come out for the fun at next weeks race at Donida farms. CHeck out www.seattlecyclocross.com for the details. There's a Weds night practice at Marymoor with people that can help you with the cross skills. $10 and start more or less around 6PM. Starts with practice drills and then a mock race.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

How do you like the inline (cross) brake levers in that close? I put mine out kind of wide but I was wondering if you found an advantage to having them in more?


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

No cross racing in WA state, move to Montana and I'm sure you could use the bike to heard cattle.
Seriously I'm surprised that you were not forced to sign your racing license and waiver in blood when you purchased it. Your not the only one with the Yeti either, one of the faster SS racers has one set up SS with a tensioner, he won the SS class today-I finished 6th, but still had fun, even had to borrow a front wheel from a teammate cause I had a flat on my practice lap that I noticed as I was ridding to the start line..OOPS


----------



## yetirdr (Nov 3, 2004)

I feel you.


----------



## FrancisB (Sep 10, 2006)

blownaway said:


> "Nice bike! You are seriously tall... 6'4" or better is my guess."
> 
> Pretty close, I"m 6'3" & skinny. I have very long legs (35/36 inseam) & arms. Originally I thought I would need a 62cm frame but this fits just right. The Yeti XL frame is closer to a 60cm frame from what I can tell.
> 
> ...


I'm 6'2", and 47. I started racing this year. I'm in the top 1/3 of the mens beginners, and will move up to the master C's as soon as the field thins out a bit (I'm in PDX). Having a blast. 

Just do it. My wife is racing mens beginners too, is having a great time too. No one cares how you place. Show up and have fun.


----------



## evilbeaver (Mar 15, 2006)

blownaway-

Come race that bike. The Master's 4 race, while early in the day, will be fun if nothing else. Check out seattlecyclocross.com for the schedule. The Seattle 'cross scene is fun and has a nice vibe to it. If you ride your bike even a little bit you'll do just fine!


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

The Yeti is a nice smooth frame. Vertical compliance is sweet. I'm digging mine. The frame/bike is one heck of a deal.


----------



## blownaway (Jul 27, 2007)

“How do you like the inline (cross) brake levers in that close? I put mine out kind of wide but I was wondering if you found an advantage to having them in more?”

No, not really; just found them that way.

“Come race that bike. The Master's 4 race, while early in the day, will be fun if nothing else. Check out seattlecyclocross.com for the schedule. The Seattle 'cross scene is fun and has a nice vibe to it. If you ride your bike even a little bit you'll do just fine!”

Alright, alright maybe I’ll give it a whirl. What the heck, sound like fun. I’m going to try to make the Wednesday practice session at Marymoor this week and depending on how that goes, I just may race this puppy. I need to get more comfortable with getting on and off the bike. I’ve never even used clipless pedals until two day’s ago! 

I went to seattlecyclocross.com and found the race this weekend. Good to see there is a class 4 45+ year race that is only 30 minutes. I wonder how many show up? I think I can do that. I’ll try not to place last but no guarantees. 

Isn’t there a bike trail like Seattle’s Burke Gillman down in the Kent/Auburn area? I think it’s the Black Diamond trail or something like that. Does anyone know the name of if?


----------



## cam117 (Jul 16, 2006)

Just practice mounting and dismounting at a walking pace for a hour or two before you go to practice and you should be a-ok. 

Good Luck!


----------



## morganfletcher (Oct 18, 2004)

I snapped this photo of a Yeti cross bike and rider at the Pilarcitos race at Candlestick Point, Brisbane, CA two weeks ago.



Rensho, bring yours to McLaren Park!

Morgan


----------



## evilbeaver (Mar 15, 2006)

blownaway said:


> Alright, alright maybe I’ll give it a whirl. What the heck, sound like fun. I’m going to try to make the Wednesday practice session at Marymoor this week and depending on how that goes, I just may race this puppy. I need to get more comfortable with getting on and off the bike. I’ve never even used clipless pedals until two day’s ago!
> 
> I went to seattlecyclocross.com and found the race this weekend. Good to see there is a class 4 45+ year race that is only 30 minutes. I wonder how many show up? I think I can do that. I’ll try not to place last but no guarantees.
> 
> Isn’t there a bike trail like Seattle’s Burke Gillman down in the Kent/Auburn area? I think it’s the Black Diamond trail or something like that. Does anyone know the name of if?


There will probably be 30-50 guys in your race. Just line up at the back to avoid any bumping up front if you're not an experienced racer. Sunday's course is probably a good one for a new racer, too. There isn't anything too hairy on it (this coming from a guy who crashed their 4 times in one race last year).

The Wednesday practice will give you a good idea as to whether you want to go give Sunday a shot. I think you will! :thumbsup: 

Re: the bike trail...I have no idea. Are you talking about the King County interurban trail?


----------



## whitechief (Jan 18, 2009)

*Yeti Arc X/Easton Fork issue*

I've got the Arc X in a size large and am getting significant chatter in the front wheel when braking. I've had some reputable bike wrenches take a look and the takeaway has been that a light fork like the easton combined with the long head tube allows for some flex in the fork when under front brake force. Anyone else have this issue and if so, have you found a solution, other than buying a fork that's a little stiffer?


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

It will only be that clean once!


I too purchased my cross bike without intending to really race it. But, I have enjoyed entering a few races here and there.


----------



## doctorthirst (May 14, 2006)

+1 for racing that bike! Bought myself a redline conquest pro a month ago and started racing men's C without any skills. Its crazy fun, really dirty, and everyone you meet is glad to have you out there racing. Great people, great atmosphere, great sport.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

go race that thing, people who hesitate too long just dither away life


----------



## morganfletcher (Oct 18, 2004)

jroden said:


> go race that thing, people who hesitate too long just dither away life


He's had two years... 

Morgan


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

i know it's an old thread, but that bike is so damned cool.


----------



## tamjam (Jul 12, 2002)

tindrum said:


> i know it's an old thread, but that bike is so damned cool.


Mine has served me well this year in SS mode...actually the bottom two pics are outdated after I converted it to flat-bar and put the new wheelset on it this past weekend. Oh yeah, and please don't mind the ghetto top tube protector. Without it, the top tube would get majorly eff'd up by the bar in a crash.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

What gearing u running on the SS?


----------



## tamjam (Jul 12, 2002)

rensho said:


> What gearing u running on the SS?


42:18


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

That bike looks so goddamned badass i SS-mode. I really want to get a CC-bike to SS. And I`ve just told the significant other that the full-custom ti-bike I ordered where to be The Last I Would Ever need... Sigh.


----------

